# Wie befestige ich die Ufermatte an der Teichfolie?



## Perby (26. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe nun meinen Teich im letzten Sommer und Herbst kräftig umgebaut. Jetzt startet der Frühling langsam durch und ich bin jeden Tag am Teich und habe noch einige Restarbeiten auszuführen.

Ich hatte zum Schutz der Folie eine Ufermatte an den Teichrand gelegt und außen mit den üblichen Feldsteinen beschwert. Im Wasser habe ich die Ufermatte nur reinhängen lassen und dachte, dass die sich vollsaugt und absinkt. Das passiert aber nicht, die Matte schwimmt an der Oberfläche. 

Wie kann ich die Matte dazubringen, abzusinken. Ich möchte ungern das Wasser ablassen, die Folie und Matte trocknen lassen und dann alles kleben. Ich hatte heute versucht, unter Wasser mit Adheseal zu kleben, was mir nicht gelangt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine praktische, einfache Idee?

Danke aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe meine Matte eingesandet, wie auch von NG empfohlen.


----------



## Perby (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

was ist damit gemeint ("eingesandet")? Wie geht das?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Michael

Ich habe im Netz diese Ufermatten Anker gefunden


https://www.google.de/search?q=Sparrennagel&client=firefox&hs=2un&rls=net.gmx:defficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=5F8OU6LlBqmBywOBsoKoDw&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=842&bih=350 


Ich kann davon nur abraten und Ich würde diese auf keinem Fall benutzen

Gruss Obs


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
wenn Du Sand auf die Ufermatte streust (das sollte wohl auch unter Wasser gehen, wenngleich da einiges daneben fällt), dann wird die Matte schwerer.


----------



## Perby (26. Feb. 2014)

Das kann ich ja einfach mal versuchen.
Ich meine natürlich das Einstreuen des Sandes und nicht das Festtackern an der Folie...


----------



## mickeymuc (27. Feb. 2014)

Ich denke ein kleben mit Silikon sollte auch unter Wasser gehen - Du müsstest die matte halt beschweren bis es ausgehärtet ist.
Sicher langt es punktuell zu kleben.


----------



## Limnos (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi

Sobald man die Matte bepflanzt, wird sie eh untergehen. Ich habe zwar selbst noch nie eine Matte verwendet, da ich die Pflanzen in flache Schalen auf die Folie setze. Natürlich nur auf annähernd waagerechte Flächen. Wenn nach ein, zwei Jahren alles gut durchwurzelt ist, kann man es aus der Schale raus nehmen und einfach so auf mäßig steile Randflächen(<30° Neigung) setzen. Der Pflanzenteppich passt sich dann jeder Form an. Sollten die Pflanzen dann wuchern, so hindert mich keine Matte, sie zu zerteilen. Ich hebe sie nur an und schneide von unten nach oben handliche Stücke ab.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Perby (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Tipps bisher. Meine Folie ragt über den Teichrand nach innen unter das Wasser. An dieser Stelle geht es mit fast 90°, also senkrecht nach unten. Hier fällt die Ufermatte leider nicht runter.

Ich habe es heute mit Sand probiert. Dazu habe ich die Matte angehoben und per Hand ein wenig Sand draufgestreut und eingerieben. Dabei fiel natürlich auch viel Sand daneben und hat das Wasser eingetrübt. Aber die Matte sinkt tatsächlich ab. Jetzt werde ich beobachten, wie lange der Sand dort hält und wie schnell sich die Trübung auflöst.

Ich berichte weiter, bin aber auf andere Tipps ebenfalls noch gespannt.

Unter Wasser kleben, hat leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2014)

Moin,

für die steilen Stellen hab ich die Ufermatte mit Taschen benutzt - die mit Sand gefüllt, treibt nix mehr auf. Du kannst dir so eine Tasche leicht selbst nähen. Als "Garn" nimmst Du dünne Angelsehne.


----------



## Perby (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht. Ich habe heute die letzten Stücke der Ufermatte mit Sand eingeschlämmt. Der Sand hält sich tatsächlich an der Ufermatte und lässt sie dann auch nach unten sinken.

Ich muss nun mal abwarten, wie lange der Sand an der Matte bleibt oder ob die Fische, die später kommen, den Sand wieder aufwirbeln.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2014)

Hallo Michael, 

wenn sich auf der Matte ein Biofilm gebildet hat sollte der Sand auch mit Fischen liegen bleiben. 

LG Rene


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe meine Matten vor 4 Jahren eingesandet und es gibt damit keine Probleme.
Die heben nach wie vor noch.

LG Markus


----------



## Heidelberger (29. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
Matte mit Sand oder Steinen beschweren ist die eine Möglichkeit -ich möchte vielleicht punktuell kleben. Welche Kleber nehmen. Fürs Auto nehm ich sikaflex221 -hab mal hier irgendwo gelesen, dass das auch im Teich geht?! Es gibt natürlich auch (z.B. bei NG)ziemlich teurer Spezialkleber (ms hybrid polymer -kleber, also kein PU-Kleber) -der geht ja sicher -ist aber ganz schön teuer. Was habt ihr genommen und was greift nicht die Folie an?
Danke, Martin


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe punktuell den Folienkleber drauf gemacht.


----------

